# Can you tell where a picture sent from a cell is originall from if received via email



## pizarrc (Oct 9, 2010)

I got some pics forwarded to me and they were taken by a cell phone and i received them on my email and i was wondering if i could find out who sent them


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

You may some times get this information from a picture file

Phone Make 
Phone Model	
Date/Time	Taken
Subject Distance

Email headers may tell you the ip of the forwarder, which can tell you a general location of the forwarder, if you don't know

but that's about it


----------



## Image0fman (Sep 14, 2009)

Hey whats up? I am no expert in exif data but that is what your looking for. If you can find a good free exif data viewer online it will tell you all types of information, maybe even the location of where it was taken. I couldn't find any reputable links but I found this cool firefox addon https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3905/


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

i have no idea what's up with that really 

but yup, that's where the picture file info i refer to is from, _exif_, i use Gallery V2 to manage my photos and it displays all that stuff by default 

if the picture came in a forwarded email, the only half reliable header information (view full headers in your email client) might be the ip address of the sender, and then if it was sent with web-mail you would only get that if the web-mail server attached that to the header (most do)

the ip address of the smtp servers that forwarded the email is really all you have to go on then

so... you have the external IP of the client PC *if *he was using a POP client, or the IP of the web-mail hosts upstream smtp server *if *he was using web-mail client

you could get more info from the ISP or webmail host if it's a serious issue


----------

